# Elritzen im Aquarium



## Marlowe (9. Feb. 2008)

Als allgemeine Info, wer denn zum Teich auch noch ein Aquarium besitzt:
Mein Sohn hat ein paar bei uns im Gartenteich geborene Elritzen als Jungfische
in sein Aquarium gesetzt (200 L). 
Das war im Herbst, und nun sind die Tiere innerhalb von vier Monaten zu gesunden und kraftvollen Fasterwachsenen geworden. Wachstum von ursprünglich fast einem Zentimeter auf nun 4-5 Zentimeter.
 Sie fressen und schwimmen, dass es eine Freude ist. 
Im Aquarium herrschen immer zwischen 18/19 und 23 Grad. Die Vergesellschaftung besteht u.a. aus Platies, Schleierschwänzen und zwei Shubunkins (junge Goldfische).


----------



## patty4 (11. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Elritzen im Aquarium*

Hallöle,

habe ich auch gemacht - allerdings ist mein AQ nur ca. 54 l.

Das ist ziemlich klein (200l sind da schon wesentlich besser) - und so musste ich noch einen leistungsfähigen Außenfilter dazustellen.

Ich habe Goldelritzen ( weiß nicht, ob das daselbe ist, was Du gemeint hast) -und die sind wirklich pflegeleicht. Wachsen sehr schnell.

Das sind zwar (durch die ganzen Zusatzinvestitionen) sicherlich die teuersten Goldelritzen, die man kriegen kann, allerdings hätten die Jungfische im Teich so Ende Semptember geboren wohl kaum eine Chance gehabt...

So sollte jeder, der so ein Experiment wagen will auch bedenken, dass (auch wenns die Jungfische aus dem Teich gratis gibt) in der Folge eine Reihe von Pflichten und Kosten entstehen können.

Ich finde es trotzdem sehr schön und lohnenswert...

...und ich freue mich schon, wenn die im Frühjahr in den Teich können...


Tschüß
Patricia


----------



## Redlisch (12. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Elritzen im Aquarium*

Hallo,
ich habe ende Oktober auch junge Goldelritzen im Teich gefunden (6mm-1cm).

Ich habe mein reserve Aquarium aktiviert und 50 reingeholt, die größten sind nun fast 6 cm. Fressen tun sie das was meine __ Barsche und Salmler aus den Warmwasserbecken auch bekommen.
Da ich nur noch 4 im Teich hatte die der Eisvogel nicht geholt hat, war die freude um so größer als ich sah das es Goldelritzen sind. Ich dachte zuerst an __ Moderlieschen.

Ich hoffe sie bleiben später draussen dann auch so zutraulich 

Axel


----------



## Marlowe (24. März 2008)

*AW: Elritzen im Aquarium*

Einen wunderbaren österlichen Morgen!

Obwohl, bei Schneefall erscheint es mir mehr weihnachtlich.

Ich muß wegen meiner Jubel-Meldung bezügl. der Elritzen leider zurückrudern.

Nach geschildertem genialen Wachstum ist jetzt nur noch eine __ Elritze im Aquarium verblieben.
Die Vorletzte und Größte, der ganze Stolz meines Sohnes, ging "von jetzt auf gleich" innerhalb weniger Minuten vorgestern ein.
Liest sich eventuell merkwürdig: Nach äußerem Anschein starb das Tier gesund. Sieht als toter Fisch immer noch gesund aus. 
Mögliche Fehler meinerseits: In den vergangenen Wochen machte ich zu selten Teilwasserwechsel. Manchmal vergingen bis zu sechs Wochen, bis es soweit war. Anderer Punkt: Ernährung nur mit Trockenfutter. 

Rätselhaft.


----------



## easyridersw9 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Elritzen im Aquarium*

Einen schönen 2. Ostertag auch von mir!

Das Elritzen-Sterben ist wirklich schade, Marlowe.
Zu Deiner Beschreibung fällt mir als erstes ein, daß Elritzen relativ viel Sauerstoff benötigen, größere in der Gesamtheit natürlich noch mehr als kleinere.
Das müßte man aber vorher an dem Japsen an der Wasseroberfläche erkennen können. Keine Ahnung, wie intensiv Ihr das beobachtet.

Und den Wasserwechsel hast Du ja schon selbst angesprochen. 1/3 des Beckens einmal in der Woche solltet Ihr bei stärkerem Besatz schon machen.

Viel Erfolg mit der letzten __ Elritze!

LG

Thomas


----------



## Marlowe (24. März 2008)

*AW: Elritzen im Aquarium*

Hallo Thomas!


Dank für die Antwort!

Überbesatz gab es nicht, auch kein auffälliges "Japsen" an der Oberfläche.

Das Verschulden liegt in der Tat bei mir, ich werde es noch herausfinden und dann hier kundtun....ich habe im Teich noch Elritzen, deren Menge aber erst nach dem Filtern wieder feststellbar sein wird.


----------



## Redlisch (24. März 2008)

*AW: Elritzen im Aquarium*



			
				Marlowe schrieb:
			
		

> Nach geschildertem genialen Wachstum ist jetzt nur noch eine __ Elritze im Aquarium verblieben.
> 
> Die Vorletzte und Größte, der ganze Stolz meines Sohnes, ging "von jetzt auf gleich" innerhalb weniger Minuten vorgestern ein.
> Liest sich eventuell merkwürdig: Nach äußerem Anschein starb das Tier gesund. Sieht als toter Fisch immer noch gesund aus.
> ...



Das ist wirklich ungewöhnlich...
Meine sind noch alle am leben (ca.50 stk im 100l Aquarium), 1/3 Wasserwechsel mache ich auch nur wenn mein 700l Becken dran ist, so alle 4-6 Wochen, gefiltert wird das Becken über eine Eheimfilter 2213 (440l/h) aus meinem Fundus. Eine Wasserpflanze vom Teich habe ich im Aquarium (__ Hornblatt), welche sehr stark wächst, so dass ich sie alle 2 Wochen auslichten muss. Vor 2 Wochen habe ich im Filterteich schon wieder junge Elritzen gesehen (7mm) ! Der erste Molch hat auch seinen Weg zu mir gefunden und sich im Filterteich niedergelassen.
Zu fressen bekommen sie normales Warmwasserflockenfutter (Kraftfutter) und einmal die Woche rote Mückenlarven, das Wasser hat 20-25°C.

Axel

Anbei ein Schnappschuss wechen ich gerade mit dem Handy gemacht habe.


----------



## Marlowe (24. März 2008)

*AW: Elritzen im Aquarium*

Mensch Axel, das macht mich schon wieder fertig!

Sieht ja klasse aus, was Du da photographiert hast.

Der einzig feststellbare Unterschied zur Haltung meiner Elritzen ist aber, dass ich keine Mückenlarven fütterte.

Mag das das Geheimnis sein? Es gibt Dinge, die treiben einen echt zur Verzweiflung!


----------



## Marlowe (24. März 2008)

*AW: Elritzen im Aquarium*

Dazu fällt mir noch ein, dass meine Elritzen schon die dunkle Seitenzeichnung am Körper haben/hatten, also richtig erwachsen aussahen.

Oder pflegst Du bei Dir eine Mutante?


----------



## Redlisch (24. März 2008)

*AW: Elritzen im Aquarium*



			
				Marlowe schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu fällt mir noch ein, dass meine Elritzen schon die dunkle Seitenzeichnung am Körper haben/hatten, also richtig erwachsen aussahen.
> 
> Oder pflegst Du bei Dir eine Mutante?



Das sind Goldelritzen ...

Aber bei Mutanten fällt mir noch etwas ein, der __ Bitterling welcher letztes Jahr leicht rot wurde ist über den Winter nun ganz kräftig Rot geworden, leider hält er sich noch in 2m+ auf, so das ich ihn nicht richtig sehen kann.
Ich dachte schon das da ein __ Goldfisch ins Falsche Becken gesprungen ist, aber die Bitterlinge schwimmen immer mit ihm zusammen und grösser ist er wohl auch nicht geworden... Neue Art Rotbitterling (Rhodeus amarus redlisch)? *g

Axel


----------



## Marlowe (24. März 2008)

*AW: Elritzen im Aquarium*

Akzeptiert!


Allerdings "redlischi" oder "axeli"!


----------



## patty4 (28. März 2008)

*AW: Elritzen im Aquarium*

Hallo!

also meine sind auch noch alle fit....


Viel zu fit.....


Die fangen schon an sich zu paaren!!!!!!! :shock 


habe es vor zwei Tagen das erste mal gesehen, und heute wieder zwei andere.....

Jetzt hoffe ich mal  nur, dass die Männchen sich nun nicht bei komischen Rangkämpfen gegenseitig um die Ecke bringen - denn für Reviere sind 54 l wirklich zu klein.....

ei ei ei,,, hoffentlich wird jetzt endlich das Teichwasser warm genug, dass die raus können - sonst wirds eng im Aquarium...


Tschüß
Patricia


----------



## Redlisch (30. März 2008)

*AW: Elritzen im Aquarium*

noch mal nach oben holen...

Vielleicht hat jemand ne Ahnung was für einen Fisch ich im Teich habe.
Es sollte eigendlich ein __ Bitterling sein, dieser ist da wohl ins falsche Becken gesprungen ...

Er ist ca 12 cm, Feuerrot und hat eine schwarze Schwanzflosse. Er hält sich in der Regel bei den Bitterlingen/Rotfedern auf,
irgendwie nicht das Typische Goldfischverhalten (vielleicht aber auch weil er alleine ist).

Fotos gibts leider nicht, er war heute beim Algenfischen direkt an mir vorbei geschwommen, da konnte ich ihn gut sehen.

Hat jemand vielleicht einen __ Goldfisch der so aussieht ( Foto zum vergleichen wäre Nett), im INET habe ich bisher kein passendes Foto gefunden  ?

Axel


----------



## Marlowe (30. März 2008)

*AW: Elritzen im Aquarium*

Moin Axel!


Ich habe auch einen solchen Fisch im Teich: einen __ Goldfisch. 
Ich nehme an, dass Deiner auch diesen Namen trägt. 

Darüberhinaus besitze ich nun keine __ Elritze mehr im Aquarium meines Sohnes.
Sollte ich nächstesmal die Pflege voll und ganz allein übernehmen? Mh......


----------



## wp-3d (30. März 2008)

*AW: Elritzen im Aquarium*

Hallo Axel

Habe auf die Schnelle einmal Bilder von meinen Goldfischen im Veralgten Badebecken gemacht.

Aus 6 mtr. Gezoomt und zusätzlich vergrößert, aber es lässt sich noch etwas erkennen.

Ich hoffe es hilft.


----------



## Redlisch (31. März 2008)

*AW: Elritzen im Aquarium*



			
				wp-3d schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Axel
> 
> Habe auf die Schnelle einmal Bilder von meinen Goldfischen im Veralgten Badebecken gemacht.
> 
> ...



Ich Danke dir !

Genau so ist er gefärbt, er ist allerdings etwas schlanker und die Schwanzflosse sieht nicht ganz so lang aus (kann auch auf den Bildern täuschen). 
Habt diese Goldfischform einen bestimmten Namen ?
Wie groß wird diese ?

War gerade nochmal am Teich, nachts ist da immer was los, tagsüber sieht man nicht mal Fische, ab und zu mal "blinkt" etwas aus 1,5m+...

Gestern erst die 8 __ Molche, heute der nächste Gast. Die Fische schlafen dann auch fast alle auf der -50cm Ebene und man kann mal durchzählen.

Anbei ein paar Fotos mit Taschenlampe und Handy gemacht


----------



## wp-3d (31. März 2008)

*AW: Elritzen im Aquarium*

Hallo Axel

Es sind eigendlich ganz normale Goldfische, die noch nicht vollständig von Schwarz in Rot umgefärbt sind.
Daher wirst du deinen bisher nicht als __ Goldfisch erkannt haben.

Die Ureltern von meinen Goldfischen waren __ Shubunkin, Sarasa und der normale Goldfisch.
Die jetzigen Nachkommen haben haben alle mögliche oder unmögliche Formen und Farben.


----------



## Redlisch (31. März 2008)

*AW: Elritzen im Aquarium*



			
				wp-3d schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Axel
> 
> Es sind eigendlich ganz normale Goldfische, die noch nicht vollständig von Schwarz in Rot umgefärbt sind.
> Daher wirst du deinen bisher nicht als __ Goldfisch erkannt haben.




Als ich die "Bitterlinge" letztes Jahr gekauft habe waren sie ca. 5 cm.
Der rote Fisch war silber, sonst wäre er mir aufgefallen. Nach 3-4 Wochen wurde es langsam rot, ich dachte an __ Bitterling im Hochzeitskleid.
Schwarz war er nie. Er sieht für mich aus wie ein großer Schwertträger ohne Schwert (beschreibt sein aussehen wohl am besten).

Axel


----------

